# Blower rides ontop of snow



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2020)

I have an ariens ht18 lawn tractor with blower attachment. I have a couple issues with it. The blower wants to just ride ontop of the snow instead of cutting through it. Ends up doing nothing but get stuck. I tried screwing the forks on either side all the way as high was they go to attempt to push it down but theres still to much slack in the linkage. Seems like it was designed to allow the slack. The other issue I have is the teo pulleys that turn the belt are currently just free hanging. There is a bar that seems like it should attach to something but I cant figure a way and still get the belt on. Thankyou for your help.[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Greetings from Gettysburg!


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Chuck, welcome. I don't use a tractor for snow blowing but I'm just going to throw out a guess based on other comments I've heard. The problem may be that the entire unit is now front heavy creating traction problems. Look into adding weight to the back.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

First off, Welcome to THE Forum.....

Second, Is this new to you??
Ever seen it work properly??
Got any pix of what your talking about??

Most Importantly.... You can and should go to the Ariens site and D/L ALL the Manuals for the Tractor, as well as the Blower unit (User, Parts & Service)..... Lot of info available. All For Free. Familiarize yourself with the setup. I work on many of these tractor/blower units..... MOST have NOT been setup properly... Missing parts, Misaligned Parts, Improper Weight/S & Distribution. The Quality companies spend a lot on R&D to have their products work properly. as designed. When followed closely, they work Very well. Not cheap OR EZ, but very satisfying when done correctly.

Would also help if you post the Model & Serial numbers here, so We can 'See' what you see.

Also. post a location......Possibly a member here is located close to you that could offer help. 


GLuck, Jay


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll get a pic and model serial numbers later today for you guys. I have not seen it work correctly this is my first season with it. Just the blower rides up on the snow, the tractor itself stays planted. It has chains and weights and does fine until it gets in the deep snow because the blower isnt picking it up. I'm just outside of greenbay Wisconsin.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

With the numbers we can look up a diagram and better understand what you're describing. https://parts.ariens.com/

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2020)

Sorry took so long guys. Second pic is the blower numbers third pic is the tractor numbers


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2018)

I looked at the IPB for your attachment. Don't have any answers but there's lots of parts. Looks like the breakdown of the space shuttle.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That was a common problem, a lot of people put weights on top of the auger housing to weight it down. A big brick works good, strap it fast to help make it heavier to keep it down.
Then it might be a bit harder to lift it when transporting the tractor from the added weight unless you have a hydraulic attachment lift.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Go slower, 1st gear, high RPMs; put weight lifting weights on the front.


----------

